# Brisket #2.......getting there.



## andybigwood (Feb 15, 2014)

Weight: 4.3lbs fully trimmed section cut from full packer at Conisbees Butchers in East Horsley

Smoker: WSM using wet-to-dry smoke chamber technique by Eric (forluvofsmoke) on SMF.

Woodsmoke: Apple with some Oak.

Charcoal: Supagrill charcoal briquettes – 5kg burning in a semi-minion(includes top-up).

I was going to smoke this on the 12th Feb, but the weather report was lousy, with Thursday 13th looking much better, so thursday it was.

Below is an image of the meat after I had trimmed off an uneven fat cap, and any other thick areas of fat:













8713-w800.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 15, 2014






Below is an image of the underside:













8712-w800.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 15, 2014






I had decided to use Jeff's Rub, after coating with mustard so that the rub stuck better, shown here on the WSM:













8715-w800.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 15, 2014






Above image taken at 9am - brisket on smoker.

Hoping to maintain approx 225F throughout the cook process.

I also decided to use Eric's(forluvofsmoke) wet-to-dry smoke chamber technique, whereby I placed 2/3rds of a quart of water in a foil tray, nested on top of a waterbowl 2/3rds filled with pea-shingle, which I have added a link to below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats

I also decided not to foil, before reading up on how much longer it can take when you don't foil 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I had asked an old friend to come over to taste some of my marvellous fayre........ we didn't eat anything till about 11pm lol

It was 9.30pm when the IT finally reached 190F, at which point, we both decided to give it another 1F rise before pulling(right after I gave it some prodding with a cocktail stick, which felt tender)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

So I pulled the brisket, and before remembering to take any pics, loosely foiled it, wrapped it in a towel, and into a cooler bag I'd bought especially for the occasion.

We managed to wait just over an hour before we had to slice into it, due to severe hunger pangs. I sliced the thin end, which had become quite dry, however the smoke flavour was excellent and it was nice and tender.

Yesterday the 14th, I decided to try pulling half of what was left instead of slicing, which I really enjoyed. The mix of chewy bark and soft meat inside is right up my street, and I made a thin gravy from scratch to moisten the meat which worked well. I had bought 2 medium sized ciabattas, of which I used one, with the moistened brisket and some 'slaw and potato salad.

Today(15th Feb), I pulled the rest of the brisket. In another thread by Eric(forluvofsmoke), he makes a cherry balsamic finishing sauce, which I found really appealing, so I made some. What was interesting was that when tasting the sauce whilst cooking, the pepper was very strong, however , when finished and used to moisten the pulled brisket, tasted a lot more balanced - dont get me wrong, it was still pretty peppery - wouldn't want to overuse it, but it was really, really good. Here's a link below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hamber-cherry-balsamic-finishing-sauce-q-view

So, I missed a few pics out of the process, but here are a couple of the pulled brisket:













8728-w800.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 15, 2014






and closer:













8732-w800.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 15, 2014






 These are without the finishing sauce added, because I only use a small bowl to try the sauce out with the meat, and didn't have my camera
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If it helps, it looks very similar to Eric's pics with finishing sauce added .

Finally, I also got round to trying Danny's Cornbread recipe, which I've never had before, but loved it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I ate some with my pulled brisket(with finishing sauce), 'slaw and potato salad, and it was totally awesome!













8727-w800.jpg



__ andybigwood
__ Feb 15, 2014






So I'm getting there with this smokin' lark, more practice required, which is always fun.

Finally thanks to Eric, Danny, and Wade, for sharing their wisdom and recipes - really appreciated.

Not forgetting SMF for being a huge friendly resource for anything smoke related


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello Andy.  Great looking meal.  LOOKS LIKE CORNBREAD TO ME!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Remember, cornbread is an excellent butter delivery system.  REAL butter makes it better.  Really glad all turned out well.  Looks like you are well on your way.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Danny.

Regarding butter, about 20years ago, I had a Taoist T'ai Che teacher, who was also a great philosopher, and when speaking of butter, exclaimed that the Danish had been eating butter for 2000 years, and it hasn't harmed them!

I grew up eating butter, and never stopped - everything in moderation as they say.

Worth mentioning that I used animal fat for your recipe. Why? Because it tastes better!


----------



## wade (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## andybigwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for your comments Wade -

I pulled the flap at about 2pm which was 5hrs in, let it rest in foil for 3/4hr, then ate it for a late lunch snack.

The flap had a line of thin fat running through it would did wonders for keeping the meat moist and it was tender too.

You're right about the silver membrance - my cutting technique needs some refining still, and as you say, very sharp knife.

This second attempt had certainly made me realise the merits in using a good butcher - the meat quality, service and experience I got at this butcher was excellent.

They own several farms where they rear their own stock, and the meat I bought just seemed to be on the next level from what I bought before from the supermarket.

My next project will be a pork shoulder at sometime during the coming week, using meat from the above butcher.

I also have a chuck joint(as opposed to steaks) in my sights, as it looks like the internal fat and marbling of this cut would make a good project for a low'n'slow cook.


----------

